

Show HN: Stockfuse – Virtual Stock Trading with Real Cash Prizes - mccormacksean
https://stockfuse.com

======
ethanhunt_
The problem with these stock trading games is that people can create multiple
accounts and use each one for a different all-in strategy. At the end of the
competition there will be a few accounts with astronomical gains, that didn't
use any real trading strategy to get there.

~~~
mccormacksean
Thanks for your feedback. We're very mindful of system gaming and proactively
work to prevent it. Although it's impossible to identify these activities
perfectly, we do remove users that are competing unfairly. In reality, once a
user is qualified to receive payments, it's fairly easy for us to ensure
unique identities.

Our game design itself also prevents a lot of issues commonly seen on other
trading game platforms. For example, you can't buy 1000% of a $2mn market cap
company; we aggressively force close positions that breach margin
requirements; etc. These are usually the culprits behind "astronomical" and
unrealistic gains.

We pride ourselves on our performance measurements. This is why many financial
institutions and universities have chosen to work with us.

------
echo272
Platform seems promising, but it lacks a proper user manual, or at least a
tutorial on the basics

~~~
mccormacksean
Sorry about the delayed response, @echo272 .

Thus far, we've been working with hedge funds/ banks/ schools and have
provided specific tutorials to them for their specific contests. But you're
absolutely right, and we're working on a site-wide walkthrough for first-time
users.

Also, thanks for signing up! If you have any other feedback, I'm always
checking sean@stockfuse.com or info@stockfuse.com

